# "White Diamond" Stingray



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

we know of black diamond rays. but how about "white diamond" rays!?????

heres 2 pics of a "white diamond" ray. from arofanatics.com. from a fellow singaporean. (im sure id have to sell my houe and car to get the below piece)

i believe these are termed as "white diamond" rays in singapore. another fancy name but these are of exceptional quality. showing more white than black. hence the name given.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

i've seen pictures of these before... they sure do fetch a lot


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Yea they do! Looks amazing though!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Amazing ray!!!!

You think with a ray of that quality, you would spend a few minuets and scrape some algae before taking pictures


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

AWW said:


> Amazing ray!!!!
> 
> You think with a ray of that quality, you would spend a few minuets and scrape some algae before taking pictures


hahha, it is a seller place so they don't care. If its in my tank then I would.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Wholly crap that ray is unreal!!!!!!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That is a very cool looking ray.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

yea incredible ray! maybe one day ill own such a ray. would be a big achievement to breed these guys!

ive been reading around the internet and some ray fanatics suggests that keeping a black ray in a whiter environment will produce more spots & spots will be bigger. same technique like golden head arowanas. i dont know if this practice actually works but its an interesting theory. this is why the ray is kept in a while tub and im sure with strong lighting that causes lots of algae growth.


----------

